# Pardner 20 gauge singles hot



## phil21502 (Aug 20, 2012)

Any1 have one of these? Was lookin 2 get 1 as my first gun. It's available in either full or modified choke. Gun would be used mainly as a just in case and target gun, just with friends nothin serious. Thinking full choke but then again if I decide to try hunting I would be shooting slugs. Is that ok with a full choke? I've heard both.


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as I know they're solid guns for not a lot of money. As to the slugs, it just depends, I've shot slugs out of a full choke, but I've been warned it could bulge the barrel. I guess it depends on how big the slug is and how tight the " full " is on your gun.


----------



## frenchy85 (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't help you the slugs, but they are a very solid gun. Shot my first turkey with one and many squirrels. I also did quite well shooting trap with it. Mine's a 20 ga. 3" with a full choke. Don't use it much anymore since moving up to a 12 ga. pump.


----------

